# Dr X Manor House, Doncaster - October 2012



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 16, 2012)

History

A mock Elizabethan styled Manor House near Doncaster, once owned by a Doctor / psychiatrist? Seems to have been vacated in the early 1990′s and looks to be partly refurbished but certainly nothing happening their recently other than rot and decay.

Our Visit 

After a quick reccy during the day a few days before we set of early morning to scope of this place. Smaller than I had expected but still and enjoyable mooch for the morning. plenty of shots below:


































































































Lots more photos of this place on my blog (link in sigi) didnt want to go crazy on here


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 16, 2012)

*Priest of love?! Nudge nudge eh!! Got some good shots there...*


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 16, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *Priest of love?! Nudge nudge eh!! Got some good shots there...*



My thoughts exactly haha! old betamax as well not even vhs! oldskool pr0n


----------



## krela (Oct 16, 2012)

Not even 18 rated, and stars Ian McKellen!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082940/


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 16, 2012)

krela said:


> Not even 18 rated, and Ian McKellen!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082940/



pffft dont spoil my fantasies


----------



## constantined (Oct 16, 2012)

And don't forget Penelope Keith!

Fantasy re-ignited! (For me anyway...Boom! )

C


----------



## sonyes (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 16, 2012)

Lovely explore


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 16, 2012)

Cracking photos,nice cars!


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 16, 2012)

loving the Betamax ! great report and pictures


----------



## Wakey Lad (Oct 16, 2012)

Your keeping busy at the moment fella :yes: I love this place, been three times lol, the fire place guardian is about the best feature left in the house! The building is listed hence building work was halted shortly after it started (they never got permission to strip the place!). As a point of interest, the owners are selling the ten acres of land to the rear. The Humber appears to have been stripped out in the last few months - I actually didn't post my report on here as i didn't think car pics were allowed? I was obviously wrong - Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 16, 2012)

Wakey Lad said:


> I actually didn't post my report on here as i didn't think car pics were allowed? I was obviously wrong - Great pics, thanks for sharing



You might not be wrong you're probably better versed on the forum rules than I am, although krela hasn't. pulled me up on it yet  And yeah I'm trying to get out and about as much as possible  drop me a pm if youre ever short of someone to explore with... can never have enough contact


----------



## krela (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah can you remove the car pictures please, the mods are being slack.

The rules aren't difficult to read...


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 16, 2012)

*slaps wakey_lad* I would have got away with it if it werent for you pesky kids  consider them removed krela


----------



## krela (Oct 16, 2012)

Haha thanks.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry fella, i assumed rules had been changed, i was just about to put mine up lol - Yeh if i'm around the area i will give you a shout


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 16, 2012)

Ian McKellan & Penelope Keith???? I really liked the picture of the ivy window & green bottle, and the irony of the nice colours in the photo of "The Art of Colour Photography."


----------



## Stussy (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks a nice wee mooch there, thanks for sharing, excellent pics!


----------

